# Changes from my mastic gum routine so far (no pics)



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 18, 2019)

Method: Biting down on peanut sized pieces of mastic gum with my premolars, canines and lateral incisors. To distribute stress onto my maxilla and to prevent counterclockwise rotation of the maxilla (as it has been proven to happen during conventional chewing on gum)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My ramal height has gone through the roof, as I knew it would.

The ramus is the one bone in the human skull that has to endure the most pressure while masicating, and that's also why most CT scans of bruxism victims display remarkably long ramuses (rami ?).




Second most noticalble change is my head breadth.
It's not a remarkably noteworthy change though, since a lot of that breadth increase also comes from musculature. (However, the zygomatic arch is second to the ramus one of the most stress-exposed bone region while masticating, so it stands to reason that my zygomatic arch has also increased, the bulging masseter and temporalis merely take away the focus on it.


My incisor tilt and chin portrusion have not changed, at least not noticably enough to report a difference after the very few months I have beeen doing this.
Ancient skulls pre agriculture tend to have a near edge to edge bite with staring incisors (both upper and lower).
The mandible doesn't really have growth plates, so it has the _*potential*_ to grow in length well into one's 30s.
So my hopes of achieving that perfect pre agriculture bite still prevail.




Interpupilary distance (more directly nasal bridge breadth) hasn't (noticably) increased either, which was the main focus of my very unconventional chewing method. I haven't given up on it though.





Now, one of the most interesting changes has occured in my browridge.

Although it has already been proven that the browridge plays little to no part in mastication, mine has actually slightly changed in shape.
It has always been very portruding, projecting well beyond my eyes. However it was somehow still very level with my vertical forehead and my very tall nosebridge (these details will be important later).

But now it kind of has developed a subtle bump, and the transition between browridge and nasal bridge has become less smooth, more curved.

I have an explanation for why this has occured even though many studies say that the browridge takes no part in withstanding masticatory loads.

It's because most of these studies (mostly done on apes) dodn't take into consideration that it could look quite different in (some) humans who have more vertically aligned browridges, fitting more into the "scaffold"-function of the entire skull, as it has been proposed in one study that I can somehow recall.
And would you know it, that's very evidently the case when we look at this stress distribution map:










Now, my skull and browridge/forehead portrusion have more resemblence with the guy in the left corner at the bottom than with the inuits/asians on the top (although obviously not quite as chaddy), but I assume that the alignment between nasal bridge and browridge have a greater effect on how stress is distributed on the browridge than the portrusion of the browridge on its own.
Skulls with very unlevel browrdige and nasal bridge experience the least pressure on the browridge and vice versa.


It should also be noted that the glabella is only a very thin bone in humans and apes alike, even in gorillas it doesn't seem to be thicker than 5 mms.

So the primary thing that seems to affect the shape and "dimorphism" of a browridge is not actually mass, but mere morphology.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 18, 2019)

placebo

end thread/


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 18, 2019)

^ He likes little children


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 19, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> placebo
> 
> end thread/


Mods should ban you


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 19, 2019)

What did he post? What type of Cp?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 19, 2019)

@SayNoToRotting so you chewed with ur “front” teeth? u didn’t chew with your back molars?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 19, 2019)

Surgery


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 19, 2019)

Brb using nigger


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 19, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> @SayNoToRotting so you chewed with ur “front” teeth? u didn’t chew with your back molars?


between molars and front I think


especially incisors are connected directly to zygomatic process


but idk this is not my topic


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

^ Yes.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> @SayNoToRotting so you chewed with ur “front” teeth? u didn’t chew with your back molars?


Indeed.


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 19, 2019)

you once mentioned about using an alligator bite, so there is no lateral movement right? just up and down.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> you once mentioned about using an alligator bite, so there is no lateral movement right? just up and down.


That is correct.

Also, to prevent teeth misalignment, one must also bite all the way through the gum until the teeth meet. 
Every time.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Dec 19, 2019)

Mastic or Falim?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 19, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Mastic or Falim?


he uses original greek mastic


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 19, 2019)

How long had you been chewing for?
Plus how often throughout the day?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> How long had you been chewing for?
> Plus how often throughout the day?


As long as you can.


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 19, 2019)

I need a way to increase IPD


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> I need a way to increase IPD


First step: Breaking your first born child's femur.


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Method: Biting down on peanut sized pieces of mastic gum with my premolars, canines and lateral incisors. To distribute stress onto my maxilla and to prevent counterclockwise rotation of the maxilla (as it has been proven to happen during conventional chewing on gum)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





SayNoToRotting said:


> First step: Breaking your first born child's femur.


Have you try it with jawzrsize?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> Have you try it with jawzrsize?


No I haven't. 

From what I've seen I am not too keen on it. 
More in your DMs, stay tuned.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

@Deliciadecu I value your opinion on this part; critical or not:




SayNoToRotting said:


> Now, one of the most interesting changes has occured in my browridge.
> 
> Although it has already been proven that the browridge plays little to no part in mastication, mine has actually slightly changed in shape.
> It has always been very portruding, projecting well beyond my eyes. However it was somehow still very level with my vertical forehead and my very tall nosebridge (these details will be important later).
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @Deliciadecu I value your opinion on this part; critical or not:



If there really was a change on your brow ridge, which I doubt it was a change in bone morphology tbh, it could've been a soft-tissue change. Biting on the front teeth require more strength, which means there will be more muscle contraction

whenever you bite something that is harder than normal you'll tend to contract most facial muscles






and this includes the muscles of the forehead.

It could be either an hypertrophy of these muscles or you're naturally contracting them more even when you're resting your face, there are many bodybuilders who have shit posture because they workout their muscles so much that they get "rigid" and maintains the person with that posture, so the same could probably happen with the muscles on the forehead.

Could be a mix of everything as well too


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 19, 2019)

will for sure read this bhai


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 19, 2019)

Very very high IQ mate


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> @SayNoToRotting so you chewed with ur “front” teeth? u didn’t chew with your back molars?


I believe so. He described the theory a few months back in a thread in the Looksmaxxing section I believe. It may have been posted during your break.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> If there really was a change on your brow ridge, which I doubt it was a change in bone morphology tbh, it could've been a soft-tissue change. Biting on the front teeth require more strength, which means there will be more muscle contraction
> 
> whenever you bite something that is harder than normal you'll tend to contract most facial muscles
> 
> ...


My browridge certainly swells up after a pump, so I take this explanation into consideration.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 19, 2019)

as always, no pics no care


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

Goblin reacted to your post in the thread Changes from my mastic gum routine so far (no pics) with



+1.
4 minutes ago


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Goblin reacted to your post in the thread Changes from my mastic gum routine so far (no pics) with
> View attachment 198052
> +1.
> 4 minutes ago


I appreciate your effort at least


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I appreciate your effort at least


No, from what I have observed you simply want my attention at all costs. Like an annoying mosquito.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> No, from what I have observed you want my attention at all costs.











Schizophrenia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Schizophrenia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences, hope you will get better soon.


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 19, 2019)

your supraorbital rim growing is natural.

it will continue to grow with other facial bones into the mid 20s

i do stress that intense mastication can somehow effect the brow-ridge to a minor degree


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 19, 2019)

Hmm yeees. Bump this thread for no reason I must.


----------



## Rugged (Dec 20, 2019)

how come every single person that claims that chewing changed them for the better has no pictures
and the people who claim it changed them for the worse have proof lmfao
it will literally create holes in ur teeth and give u craniofacial deformities if u chew for long periods of time
also arent u 5'8?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 20, 2019)

Rugged said:


> how come every single person that claims that chewing changed them for the better has no pictures
> and the people who claim it changed them for the worse have proof lmfao
> it will literally create holes in ur teeth and give u craniofacial deformities if u chew for long periods of time
> also arent u 5'8?


You guys are not supposed to take my word for it, but merely to shower me with attention.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Method: Biting down on peanut sized pieces of mastic gum with my premolars, canines and lateral incisors. To distribute stress onto my maxilla and to prevent counterclockwise rotation of the maxilla (as it has been proven to happen during conventional chewing on gum)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


My mandible is recessed and narrow I think cuz I got crowding. So legit LIFEFUEL

I only chew 30 min falim every other day cuz I’m real scared of getting a squashed jaw like some lookism ppl


Rugged said:


> how come every single person that claims that chewing changed them for the better has no pictures
> and the people who claim it changed them for the worse have proof lmfao
> it will literally create holes in ur teeth and give u craniofacial deformities if u chew for long periods of time
> also arent u 5'8?


MrNoseyNose lookism
@Salludon
Jamo lookism
Matt Stonie


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 21, 2019)

Is there a way to chew as to only hypertrophy this green area?

if my midface gets any wider my fwhr will be too high.

if not, could you inject kybella in the red area and it wouldnt affect green area?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 21, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 199517
> 
> Is there a way to chew as to only hypertrophy this green area?
> 
> ...


NO SUCH THING AS A FWHR TOO HIGH IN HUMAN POSSIBILITY SON


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Dec 21, 2019)

How did you chew buddy ?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> NO SUCH THING AS A FWHR TOO HIGH IN HUMAN POSSIBILITY SON


relative to ipd it can be a failo


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 21, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 199517
> 
> Is there a way to chew as to only hypertrophy this green area?
> 
> ...


If that's you then you have nothing to worry about because the facial ratios are utterly normal.

And yes, there is a chewing method customized to your wishes, and it's called regular back teeth chewing.


Fuk said:


> if not, could you inject kybella


Don't know what that is


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 21, 2019)

Zuvay said:


> How did you chew buddy ?


can't you read?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 21, 2019)

*chewing wore down my molars, gave me TMJ and hypertrophied not only my masseters but my temporalis. given my shit tier bizygomatic breadth i now look bloated and subhuman*


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 21, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *chewing wore down my molars, gave me TMJ and hypertrophied not only my masseters but my temporalis. given my shit tier bizygomatic breadth i now look bloated and subhuman*


don't care but lets have sex anyway


----------



## 5'8manlet (Jan 2, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> My mandible is recessed and narrow I think cuz I got crowding. So legit LIFEFUEL
> 
> I only chew 30 min falim every other day cuz I’m real scared of getting a squashed jaw like some lookism ppl
> 
> ...



Is that you in your AVI?


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 2, 2020)

*BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:*


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 2, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> *BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
> BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
> BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
> BRUHHH DEADASS LMFAOO :LAUGHING_CRYING_EMOJI:
> ...


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 15, 2020)

Can it rotate maxilla up and forward. That’s all that matters tbh


----------

